

Thoughts on Competition for Early Stage Startups - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/thoughts-on-competition-for-early-stage-startups/

======
cjwake
Too many first-time entrepreneurs spend all of their time on ideation without
realizing that ideation is a qualifier. It's execution that breeds real
winners.

